# Tribute to Walter A Weber



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

As I kid, I used to copy Walter A Weber's paintings in the National Geographic to learn how to depict animals.

Since then, I have never copied any other artist's paintings. But last week, I thought I would do the copy that got me going many years ago. A black panther and a leopard fighting... It is in my album...


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I saw it when it was on the front of the forum, very eye catching. Never heard of Walter Weber.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Love The Big Cats*

I too admired that painting. You are very ,very good.


----------



## gzhpcu (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks. I have been doing big cats all my life... My favorite book as a child was Kipling's "Jungle Book" and I was fascinated by Bagheera and Shere Khan.


----------

